# 40 years old recommendation of good UK clinics



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Help! had a day 9 post embryo transfer  pregnancy test done at home this morning and the result is negative. i have given up hope that i could possibly be pregnant now.  Which clinic to go to that is good,reasonable prices for another ICSI cycle and  have high success rate? Thank you all and  Good luck to you all with BFP's


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Retrofit or serum are fab and so much cheaper then UK
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

desparateforbaby - hopefully you will get good news from current cycle after all    
but if not then I went to HFEA website and compared success rates for clinics within 1 hour radius of me based on their over 40s live birth rate.
I'm in East Midlands and Nurture, Nottingham came out tops on my investigation for OE cycle over 40 when I switched clinic 18 months ago. Sadly I've not managed to improve their stats so far but still feel confident that if a result can be got then this clinic will manage it for me.
My personal circumstances, plus need to take valium to fly, mean that I'm limited to UK clinics but like Becky says it does seem overseas have good success rates.

Hope you find the right place soon - though actually hope you don't need to find one at all and are pg already


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

I would look at CRM in London.Look at my profile to see why.Go for all the testing they offer.Ask about endo sratching,use of steroids,intralipids,clexane etc to see if they might help.[do not have to have killer cell to be on a rigorous protocol.]

Good luck whatever clinic you try.If you have egg donation the wait is around 4-6 months unless its now changed if you decide not to use your own eggs.

Laura.xx


----------



## Cham (Nov 12, 2012)

I was searching for a clinic for last few months and settled with ARGC now waiting for the appointment ( waiting for one month now.) meanwhile I wonder why no one think about care manchester as it shows best results for over 40s  in ****. I like to hear pros and cons from some one about care manchester. or why you want consider it. 
I started looking after me with vit and diet while waiting but now trying to decide the plan B if argc do not reply.

Any ideas please.
XX Cham


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Cham unfortunately ARGC won't treat single women.  
xxA


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Cham
I think care Nottingham has better results than Manchester


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,
ARGC now treat single women. Good luck with your search Cham.


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all you warm and nice people for your recommendation.

I have only just plucked up the courage to come hear again on this thread.


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all you warm and nice people for your recommendation.

I have only just plucked up the courage to come hear again on this thread.  I had no BFP but i am now recovering by God's Grace. I am Trying to get another loan to fund a second cycle of ICSI as male factor plus my age is a barrier.


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We liked Wessex they seemed to have good results for 40's - good luck xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The top clinics in the UK are ARGC, Lister, CRGH and Care Nottingham for results- also Dr George Ndweke has moved from Nottingham CARE to Zita West clinic in London- all have good results and some double the percentage of other UK clinics, the Lister have a v good rep for over 40's- the key to the success is that they all tailor make and closely monitor you.
good luck xx


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Ladies, many thanks.

I will definately take note of these recommendations.

Wishing you all a happy new year and healthy BFP's


----------

